# sw ohio deer process



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I know I seen it on here before but can't find it.. but I live by Cincinnati any one know a good deer processer around that is onist and cheep to take the deer to..and mite be Oppen Sunday... thanks


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

What side of cincy.
Crumptons 513-734-2906


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

Not sure where you are coming from so this may be out of your way but Crumptons Deer Processing 3796 Starling Rd. Bethel Oh. 

I usually process my own deer but used them once and they did a good job. I think it was about 65-70 dollars for basic processing. I'm pretty sure they are open on Sunday too.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Wacker's .....East of Owensville St. Rt. 50 then left on 133 left on Quiter ln. or rd. or Dr. Just 4 or 5 miles out of Owensville Dont know the # They do good work......

Right down the rd from his brother's bow shot "Broken Rack Archery"


----------

